# returning passport after decision made email



## armywife (Oct 23, 2014)

quick question how long after the decision made email is the passport returned?
my husband (sponsor) received the supporting documents back since the 23rd but i haven't heard anything about my passport. the fed return tracking number i was given at the bio metrics doesn't even work


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Strange. Supporting documents including passports are returned in one package. How come your husband received his but you are still waiting?


----------



## armywife (Oct 23, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Strange. Supporting documents including passports are returned in one package. How come your husband received his but you are still waiting?



joppa i find this really strange as well. because he got them in the uk since the 23rd.i am in st lucia


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

armywife said:


> joppa i find this really strange as well. because he got them in the uk since the 23rd.i am in st lucia


Did your passport and application go to Jamaica? I heard that under the new system, the passport and application would go to Jamaica and supporting documents to Sheffield? Sounds weird but, if this is the case, then that would explain why he has the documents but you have not got your passport yet.


----------



## armywife (Oct 23, 2014)

yes my passport was sent to Jamaica...i find that is a huge gap between when my husband received the documents back. i havent gotten any email about my passport being dispatched


----------



## lucianbride (Feb 20, 2015)

Did you receive your passport yet?

We have just applied for my husbands visa (biometrics taken 05 Feb 2015) from Castries. No notification of documents received either in Jamaica (Passport) or Sheffield (supporting docs). Have emailed VFS and UKVIS and have received rude messages in response.

Makes me very nervous, but would be great to hear a positive story from fellow applicants from St Lucia!


----------



## armywife (Oct 23, 2014)

lucianbride said:


> Did you receive your passport yet?
> 
> We have just applied for my husbands visa (biometrics taken 05 Feb 2015) from Castries. No notification of documents received either in Jamaica (Passport) or Sheffield (supporting docs). Have emailed VFS and UKVIS and have received rude messages in response.
> 
> Makes me very nervous, but would be great to hear a positive story from fellow applicants from St Lucia!



yes i did actually...i never got the decision made email neither did i get an email sayin it was shipped out. luckily i had a a trackin app on my tab and when i jus went to see if it had been updated i saw that it was shipped. received it on the 05th of feb and bought my ticket the 6th.


----------



## lucianbride (Feb 20, 2015)

armywife said:


> yes i did actually...i never got the decision made email neither did i get an email sayin it was shipped out. luckily i had a a trackin app on my tab and when i jus went to see if it had been updated i saw that it was shipped. received it on the 05th of feb and bought my ticket the 6th.


Congratulations! That's such good news, and "Welcome to the UK!"

So now for my wait.....


----------



## armywife (Oct 23, 2014)

lucianbride said:


> Congratulations! That's such good news, and "Welcome to the UK!"
> 
> So now for my wait.....


lol thanks...honestly this was the longest wait of my life even wanted to ask for my passport back. lol

you shoud be ok once you sent in all the documents.  good luck to you:fingerscrossed:


----------



## lucianbride (Feb 20, 2015)

And one further question....

Was the fed ex tracking number on the "Telbiometric Receipt" for the return of your passport or were you provided a separate tracking number?


----------



## armywife (Oct 23, 2014)

lucianbride said:


> And one further question....
> 
> Was the fed ex tracking number on the "Telbiometric Receipt" for the return of your passport or were you provided a separate tracking number?


 it was on the receipt i got add the biometrics appointment. so i was tracking it from since i did the biometrics.


----------



## lucianbride (Feb 20, 2015)

Perfect....I thought that was to track it "to" the UK/Jamaica rather than back to St Lucia.

I keep trying the number and no joy, but hopefully in time.....ok, 2 weeks in and already impatient!


----------

